# Rear drum brake - how to remove?



## sledder12 (Aug 26, 2009)

Parking brake is off. I inserted bolts into the 2 holes on the drum, tightened. Hit the drum with a hammer. Its loose but something is holding it from coming off.

Is there something called an adjusting nut that needs to be loosened? How do you gain access - there is a rectangular shape plug on the back of the plate but I can't figure it out?

Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## soul_Less (Mar 12, 2010)

it should come off with a good whack (and i mean a really hard one) from a deadblow hammer on the edge of the drum
what year is it?


----------



## minnight (Oct 29, 2007)

Pull out that plug(is it a rubber plug?).Behind it should be a star wheel that you back off and that should free things up.


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

minnight said:


> Pull out that plug(is it a rubber plug?).Behind it should be a star wheel that you back off and that should free things up.


x2...we used this star to adjust my rear brakes since the rears weren't doing any work.


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

If the brakes have worn to the point that they are worn into the drum, you will need to back off the adjuster far enough to get the drum clear.


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

I have seen drums that needed a few swings of a heavy mallad to come off... even after backing them off properly.


----------

